# Nad jcm-1h



## bryguy9 (Jul 13, 2007)

Whew!

So, today my wait was finally over. 

Months ago, I read online that Steve's Music was taking online preorders for the JCM-1H, 1 Watt from Marshall.

I had recently sold my JCM-800 4104, and I have since come to regret that. The JCM-800 was Mad Dog Barking Loud, but, it was so good at what it did. If only I had more space and my kids were older. If only.

So I had put my money down, rolled the dice and waited. And waited. And waited. I had given up calling them for updates, and today it magically showed up safely, in a sealed box from Purolator.

For comparison, I have a Blackheart handsome devil, Mesa Mini-recto, and a '66 Fender Bassman. I have only a/b'd with the Blackheart.

First impressions:

This thing just sounds great. And it has really good feel - touch sensitivity. It feels and sounds (to my lonely jones-ing ears) like a well behaved, scaled down JCM.

It is voiced brighter than the Blackheart, but it is not brittle. Where the Blackheart is 7 watts on the low range, the JCM-1H is only one watt, but it has no trouble keeping up. And that is kind of the point, you want this thing at 1 watt so you can drive it.

The Blackheart tone controls are passive. The JCM controls are active, and very interactive. There is a significant amount of play between them, however there is no presence control.

The JCM-1H is articulate. It sings. It is great clean. And it breaks up well using just the master control. 

Turning up the preamp control brings out the bark and brank that I miss. It does get a little farty with the preamp control turned up all the way, but you don't have to back it off much to even things out.

So, I am really happy with the voice which I missed, and the volume which I didn't. It takes pedals very well on the front end (OCD) with no noise and a creamy sound.

I just got it today, so I need a lot more time to mess around with it and try it against my other stuff. The only other thing I want to add is that I almost want it to be a little less well behaved. I am definitely missing my JCM-800 a little less, and this thing is going to get a lot more use in my basement with small kids in the house. But I have to admit that every once in a while, that punch in the face and the gut at the same time from my JCM-800 was really satisfying.

BJG


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Congrats on your nad. Thanks for the review


----------



## Fingerbender (Aug 10, 2009)

My JCM1 h should be here any day now. I can hardly wait. I sold my JCM800 many years ago and do miss it although I really wasn't playing it much anymore due to family and noise levels.

Enjoy!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Is Steve's the only place in Canada to get these? Do they have the other models too?

TG


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Congrats on the new amp.....I love this line they have introduced. If I could I'd collect them all. Surely one day it would be worth the investment at least.


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats on a good choice

I'm all about the 5W and under amps right now too. You actually get to use the whole amp for a change.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

sounds like a very cool amp - congrats man!!!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Good review and sounds like Marshall got it right. I've been slowly downscaling my amps since I'm not likely to play Stadiums anytime in the near future. I might give this amp a try. Congratulations on the new amp.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats on the new amp! Very good review.

I was wondering if someone would get one of these.

I too woulnd't mind checking the whole line of those out.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

how much was it in Canada $$$...?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd love to see a picture, or better yet hear a recording!


----------



## Fingerbender (Aug 10, 2009)

Just got my JCM1H today from Steve's. I need to get a cabinet for it now.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

$769 for the combo. A bit bit of my range.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> $769 for the combo. A bit bit of my range.


I could only find the head for 1099$..where did you see that price robert?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been lusting for one since I saw the NAMM demo video. They look and sound pretty cool, but I figured they would be priced pretty high. Even $769 for a combo is a bit much, considering how great my AC4TV sounds.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

al3d said:


> I could only find the head for 1099$..where did you see that price robert?


Marshall JCM1 combo 1980's [9817] : Steve's Music Store, Guitars, Drums, Keyboards, Recording, PA, etc...


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

hollowbody said:


> I've been lusting for one since I saw the NAMM demo video. They look and sound pretty cool, but I figured they would be priced pretty high. Even $769 for a combo is a bit much, considering how great my AC4TV sounds.


Yeah, that seems a bit steep for a PCB amp. I picked up a BumBox Lead1 from a forum member which is a similar design (i.e. 1W head w/ a pair of 12AX7s), although the BB is handwired & several hundred $ less. 

Be curious to A/B them, anybody in the GTA up for a small amp shootout?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Would be interesting to compare it to the Blackheart Killer Ant.

BTW Congrats on the new amp.


----------



## Jeffguy (Jul 10, 2012)

Congrats! I also got a JCM-1h 2 days ago! I picked it up from avenue guitars in Edmonton. 675$ Canadian for this baby - which was a great suprise considering the heads are going for $799 in the USA. With the master and preamp dimed does get kinda muddy/fizzy - but i found some settings that make this thing roar - and it sounds ALOT like my 84' JCM800 4010 Which I quite enjoy! 

0.1Watt Settings:
Bass - 5 Mid- 7 Treble 5.5 Master - 4 Preamp - 5 Boost - Off

This is that classic crunchy/punchy/barking marshall sound. Lots of beef!! Then I use a little delay, and Hit up my DS-1 and nail that GnR hard Rock tone - Just like it's big brother! The cleans are very JCM800 as well. This thing is amazing man, Marshall really hit the nail on the head with this. I'm running it through a marshall 1936 Vintage 2x12 with V30's. I think I'm going to get a set of good tubes in there and see how this baby handles! 

And once again - Happy NAD!


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

At this price point, I suppose it's a given but I'll ask anyway: Made in China?


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)

pattste said:


> At this price point, I suppose it's a given but I'll ask anyway: Made in China?


----------



## Jeffguy (Jul 10, 2012)

These things are totally kick A**. I got one from avenue guitars here in edmonton. Set me back $675 and it has been one of the smartest gear purchases I've made. I also have an '84 JCM800 4010 and the thing rocks bigtime - but is WAYYY too loud unless there is a drummer in the mix.

This thing gives you a hard working jcm800 tone at reasonable volume. Anyone looking for that tone should go out and buy this!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

traynor_garnet said:


> Is Steve's the only place in Canada to get these? Do they have the other models too?
> 
> TG


from what I understand, marshall was rolling out the whole series throughout the year from oldest to newest. 

- 1960's JTM 1
- 1970's JMP 1
- 1980's JCM 1
- 1990's DSL 1
- 2000's JVM 1

one would imagine the DSL and JVM would be coming out next in sept/oct give or take a month

edit: oops. I replied to a way old post.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Spent a little time the other day w/ the 1W versions of the JTM & JCM800, ran both heads through a Marshall 412 & an Orange 112 (closed back V-30). Guitar was a Les Paul Traditional.

Loved the JTM, sounded fantastic, nice ballsy crunch that cleaned up well w/ the guitars' volume pot, but damn was it loud, even w/ the volume at 12:00! Unfortunately the 1/10W low power switch on the back compresses things too much (not enough volume, unless you routinely play next to a sleeping baby). The 1W setting is great for jamming in the basement, but methinks that something in the middle (i.e. 1/3-1/2W?) would be better suited for us apartment dwellers.

Next came the JCM. Had high hopes for this, maybe the master volume would do the trick of crunch at non-evicting levels? The good news is that Marshall did a wonderful job of nailing that JCM tone (married metal heads rejoice!). The bad news (for me at least) is that I'm not a fan of that tone. Once had a 50W 800 & for my taste it was too much gain too quick as you nudged up the preamp volume. But if you want saturation at lower levels than this head is worthy of consideration.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Could someone point out some examples of "the 800 tone" you're after with these things? I'd like to get a better grasp on what defines the 800 sound. Double points if you can point me to stems, just a guitar track, and nothing else so I can really hear the 800 nuances.

Thanks!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I can try and get a quick vid of my AJC through the 50W halfstack here this week, Ian. It sounds great! Rory, I had a gig malfunction and with the pre at 10 on my loaner JCM800, it was not enough gain for me on leads - great for rhythms though. I had it up to probably 3 or a little more.

After using a 15W head in a band situation, a 1W amp won't ever cut it for me. It sounds like great fun for home use for guys with kids though!

Hopefully these guys have longevity!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Budda said:


> I can try and get a quick vid of my AJC through the 50W halfstack here this week, Ian.


Thanks man! That'd be awesome.

I was playing around with a JCM800 tone on a track I was learning for a local singer-songwriter thing and I started to realize I don't really know what the seminal JCM800 tone actually sounds like. I made mine sound like this:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/870088/AxeFx/sounds/JCM800-Test.mp3

That sounds good to me, but maybe that's not a good JCM800 tone? Guy talked a lot about the JCM800 he used for the beds so I was trying to stay close to that sound.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That sounds fairly 800-ish to me, but then this amp came out before I was born *L*.

What cab were you using for the model?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Budda said:


> That sounds fairly 800-ish to me, but then this amp came out before I was born *L*.
> 
> What cab were you using for the model?


V30 equipped Marshall IIRC. I was flipping between V30s and G12Hs -- couldn't really settle on one or the other.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I just saw this and thought it might interest someone locally.Marshall JCM1H 50th Anniversary Head NEW Sealed In Box - Kitchener / Waterloo Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Kitchener / Waterloo Canada.

I do not know and am not affiliated with the seller in any way.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

iaresee said:


> V30 equipped Marshall IIRC. I was flipping between V30s and G12Hs -- couldn't really settle on one or the other.


If there's a G12T-65 option, give it a whirl. Same with Greenbacks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Budda said:


> If there's a G12T-65 option, give it a whirl. Same with Greenbacks.


Cool. I'll try those. Many cab IRs here to choose from.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Agreed, they're too loud for an apartment but not gig-worthy. You could mike it but most drummers will drown you out in terms of stage volume. But perfect for jamming in the basement.

As I get older I like less gain & have gravitated towards non-master amps that clean up with a 1/4 turn of the guitar's volume pot. Just preference. But I bet the JCM-1 could nail RR's tone w/ a Boss SOD or similar in front.


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

al3d said:


> how much was it in Canada $$$...?


Ya, and what size/brand/model speaker is in it? Sweet review by the way!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

Budda said:


> If there's a G12T-65 option, give it a whirl. Same with Greenbacks.


Settled on G12M20s with a G12-65 far field IR for "depth". Less bite, which I prefer, but still has sizzle. Thanks!


----------



## lchender (Dec 6, 2011)

You might laugh because it seems like overkill, but these little amps tend to sound KILLER through a big cab like a Marshall 4x12 (e.g., 1960A/B) or a Mesa Recto 2x12. I tried connecting a Vox AC4 to one of the Marshall handwired 4x12 cabs at my local Long & McQuade and the tone was incredible! It was huge sounding, but not overwhelmingly loud.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Settled on G12M20s with a G12-65 far field IR for "depth". Less bite, which I prefer, but still has sizzle. Thanks!


Glad you dig it!

lchender, even with a 412, in a band setting, they don't have the extra space for a significant volume boost for leads. That's been my experience with the Tweaker 15 and my Marshall JCM800 412. Great tone though, recording wise it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Jeffguy (Jul 10, 2012)

*Update*

So I was talking to my amp tech Mr Chuck Frank @ C4 Sound Works about my 67 Voicemaster he is returning to working order, and to drop off my '84 jcm800 combo which was strangely quiet at my last jam - and then began smelling like burning electrical equipment! kqoct 

I told him about my JCM1 Head that I've been playing thought at home and we got on the topic of tubes. So I asked him a few questions:

1. If i changed tubes do I need to bias?
He answered No. Told me that with these amps the tube switches are as easy as plug and play. He also told me that a good quality tube in V1 is very important in any setting, but especially in low watt bedroom amps.

2. What tubes does he recommend to get my sound even CLOSER to its big brother.
He said if I wanted that marshall bark then the ones to use preamp are Tung Sol 12ax7's. He asked what the power tube was and he seemed shocked that it is a 12au7. With a smile on his face he told me about these special vintage military issue 12au7's that he stocks - and swears by.

He then requested me to bring it by next time I stop by so he can take a look at it 

So I replaced all 3 tubes with 2 tung sol 12ax7's and 1 military 12au7. The tone change was awesome! The sound was a bit more full and dynamic. The small amount fizzy/muddiness found with a dimed preamp was pretty much gone. All in all a very easy, inexpensive way to get an even BETTER sound out of these little tone machines!


----------

